# Central Denver: d20 Goodness run by a d20 publisher...



## dungeondweller (Mar 2, 2007)

The official "Dungeon Dwellers' Guild Games" group is seeking players to fill out our ranks for an "every other Saturday" game in central Denver... Just a couple of miles from downtown, far enough away that you don't have to pay to park.

We're finishing up our "Fields Run Red" setting and are toying around with ideas for the next game, so now's the time to join.

Drop me a line.

john@ddggames.com


----------



## dungeondweller (Mar 6, 2007)

*Sovereign Stone*

Just thought I would update this and tell everyone interested that we've decided to play the next campaign in the "Sovereign Stone 3.5" setting from White Silver Publishing (formerly a product of Sovereign Press).


----------

